# Best place to take an EMT-B course?



## cchamberlain97 (Mar 28, 2016)

I live in So Cal and am trying to find a good EMT-B program. I don't personally know anyone whose gone through this kind of program that i could ask. Any thoughts?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2016)

Where at in SoCal?


----------



## cchamberlain97 (Mar 28, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Where at in SoCal?


I'm in the IE/OC area. Chino/diamond bar/Ontario. I heard about the mt sac one but it will take two semesters to complete. I was hoping for something I could possibly do this summer or during the year that mint be a little quicker.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 30, 2016)

cchamberlain97 said:


> I'm in the IE/OC area. Chino/diamond bar/Ontario. I heard about the mt sac one but it will take two semesters to complete. I was hoping for something I could possibly do this summer or during the year that mint be a little quicker.


Fire Future in Montclair 
There is NCTI
Baldy View ROP was a GREAT program! I don't think its around anymore.
There is Citrus College
The Chafey program, I worked with one guy from there and he didn't seem to be the brightest tool in the shed.
East LA College


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 30, 2016)

Might be a bit too far for you, but Simi Valley offers a 1-month long accelerated class. You will graduate in 30 days, it's 0800-1830 Mon-Fri and 0800-1630 Sat.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 30, 2016)

I went to CIEMT in Long Beach, it's an accelerated program, you get your hours in in either 4 or 7 weeks.....I did the 4 week one and although you're in the classroom Mon-Fri 7 hours each day I felt it helped me learn and retain the info better than one hour of lecture a week at a community college. Though that also means they're pretty strict and it's fast paced and if you fall behind, it can be hard to catch back up, but overall I felt it helped me in the long run since you're engaged the entire time.

ciemt.com


----------



## cchamberlain97 (Mar 30, 2016)

These are all great! Thank you so much! I've heard a lot about West Coast EMT. Do any of you have any thoughts/ experience with them?


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 30, 2016)

cchamberlain97 said:


> These are all great! Thank you so much! I've heard a lot about West Coast EMT. Do any of you have any thoughts/ experience with them?


Never heard of them.  Also check into ucla they do a hybrid.


----------



## 24verdicts (Apr 26, 2016)

I just signed up with CIEMT in Hawthorne. Class starts on 5/17 Ill post up how it goes.


----------



## 24verdicts (Jul 22, 2016)

Update on Ciemt. Well the class was fast paced for sure and we only had 3 skill days in which we on had hands on with the equipment for minutes at a time. Overall it was good but you have to be committed. I practiced before and after class when possible. Study groups are highly recommended. The instructor stated he had never seen such unity between classmates before which I thought was very nice. We definitely motivated each other and helped those who were falling behind. 
The entire class passed the written and practicals.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 22, 2016)

24verdicts said:


> Update on Ciemt. Well the class was fast paced for sure and we only had 3 skill days in which we on had hands on with the equipment for minutes at a time. Overall it was good but you have to be committed. I practiced before and after class when possible. Study groups are highly recommended. The instructor stated he had never seen such unity between classmates before which I thought was very nice. We definitely motivated each other and helped those who were falling behind.
> The entire class passed the written and practicals.


I would not call any program "good" where you only have minutes with each piece of equipment. Yes you may be able to correctly do skills per NREMT but you will not be able to troubleshoot. 

Take the already low standards for EMTs and make it even lower, no thank you.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 22, 2016)

Everyone, and I MEAN EVERYONE! knows that the best place to get your EMT-B is King County!  You pretty much walk away as a medic coming from there!  Might be a bit of a drive but TOTALY WORTH IT!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 23, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Everyone, and I MEAN EVERYONE! knows that the best place to get your EMT-B is King County!  You pretty much walk away as a medic coming from there!  Might be a bit of a drive but TOTALY WORTH IT!


----------



## Bluemtnsky (Jul 26, 2016)

24verdicts said:


> Update on Ciemt. Well the class was fast paced for sure and we only had 3 skill days in which we on had hands on with the equipment for minutes at a time.



Only 3 days out of 4 weeks?! I would not feel competent with that (which is just me, not necessarily anyone else.) 

I thought my program was too short... I'm in a 9 week program (two days left and NREMT next tuesday). We have 20 skills days, many of which were scenarios rather than just skills, so like, we get in the school ambulances and drive around then get vague radio dispatches to a place on campus...and then realize when you reach your fallen rock climber that the scoop is on the ambulance a flight of stairs and 200 yards up the hill away. Or that you pull out of the ambulance bay and have left your pram/bag/partner back in the "ED". We also have "apartments" (offices) with furniture that always is in the way. Cardiac arrest patient jammed into the corner between the couch and the wall, pram won't fit into the room, lot's of good stuff there.

Staging motor vehicle collisions. Yes, it is talked about in class, but actually moving your 240 lb patient(classmate) that (your team thinks) needs full spinal immobilization from the drivers seat of a truck on a cant off the side of the road out of said truck onto a backboard up a slope and into the ambulance and then transport back to the classroom/ED where the hand off report is given and then your instructor asks the team why pt. needed to be on that backboard (which he did), that experience I feel is hugely important. I would much rather take more time, have more skills/scenarios days and get ahead on the learning curve, than to make potentially serious mistake with a real live patient.

Sorry if I got off on a long rant there... I'm just surprised that a class of such a short timeframe exists. :/


Mad props to your class 24verdicts on making it through all that material in such a short period.



24verdicts said:


> The entire class passed the written and practicals.


Is that just for the class at Ciemt? Do you still have to take the NREMT?


----------



## samscollegebound16 (Jul 26, 2016)

I kind of am in a similar situation but a little different. I am about to start an EMT- B 1 class at my junior college. I was wondering if anyone has suggestions or knows what supplies I will need? Thanks.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2016)

samscollegebound16 said:


> I kind of am in a similar situation but a little different. I am about to start an EMT- B 1 class at my junior college. I was wondering if anyone has suggestions or knows what supplies I will need? Thanks.


Your EMT book, a pencil, and a notebook. A list of other items you need should be given to you by the program.


----------



## samscollegebound16 (Jul 26, 2016)

@DesertMedic66  Thank you. Whats it like in EMT school?


----------



## Bluemtnsky (Jul 26, 2016)

samscollegebound16 said:


> I kind of am in a similar situation but a little different. I am about to start an EMT- B 1 class at my junior college. I was wondering if anyone has suggestions or knows what supplies I will need? Thanks.



We got a list of things we needed before class started. Included EMT book, 3 ring binder. Uniform stuff, stethoscope, bp cuff, penlight. A little pocket notebook is handy too.


----------



## samscollegebound16 (Jul 26, 2016)

Bluemtnsky said:


> We got a list of things we needed before class started. Included EMT book, 3 ring binder. Uniform stuff, stethoscope, bp cuff, penlight. A little pocket notebook is handy too.


yeah we have not got a list yet. just told to get our shirt gloves mask and ID. nothing else though.


----------



## Bluemtnsky (Jul 26, 2016)

samscollegebound16 said:


> yeah we have not got a list yet. just told to get our shirt gloves mask and ID. nothing else though.



They make you get your own gloves? Thats inconvenient. By mask do you mean a pocket cpr mask? We used those in my cpr class (pre-req for emt class) but I guess they phased those out starting with my class.


OH! A watch with a second hand!  Had to get one of those too. Hard to take pulse, resp. Without one... get one that's washable.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 27, 2016)

samscollegebound16 said:


> @DesertMedic66  Thank you. Whats it like in EMT school?


Each EMT school is vastly different. Some are just a class to earn the school money. Others are to just get you to pass the class. While others are to get you to pass the class, NREMT, and get a job. 

Some are fire academy style (dress uniform, uniform inspections, and PT in the morning). Others are a lot more relax. 

Some are a joke and others are actually really good programs.


----------



## samscollegebound16 (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks for the heads-up on the watch. I have one but its digital. it doesn't have the little hands on it. Oh yeah i meant a pocket CPR mask. 


Bluemtnsky said:


> They make you get your own gloves? Thats inconvenient. By mask do you mean a pocket cpr mask? We used those in my cpr class (pre-req for emt class) but I guess they phased those out starting with my class.
> 
> 
> OH! A watch with a second hand!  Had to get one of those too. Hard to take pulse, resp. Without one... get one that's washable.


----------



## samscollegebound16 (Jul 29, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Each EMT school is vastly different. Some are just a class to earn the school money. Others are to just get you to pass the class. While others are to get you to pass the class, NREMT, and get a job.
> 
> Some are fire academy style (dress uniform, uniform inspections, and PT in the morning). Others are a lot more relax.
> 
> Some are a joke and others are actually really good programs.


Thanks for the info. I'm not sure what this one is like. I'm nevus though.


----------



## Justin DaRosa (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh ok, so does it really matter which school you go to? just as long as i get my certificates i'm good right? Its not like employers judge on the place where you went for the courses??


----------



## JORDAN89 (Aug 10, 2016)

community college would be your best bet ...


----------

